# Front Tires for Old Tractor



## Kevin B (Feb 11, 2008)

Where can I find front tires for a 2010, I need a 6 x 14 and don't want to use a truck tire. Les Schwab tried to sell me a truck tire. I'm looking for a 3 to 5 rib tire. I guess I would use a floatation in that size if I had to. The tires on the rim are 8.5 x 14. They came with the tractor 13 years ago when I bought it and are getting worn. The 8.5's are too big for the rim. The manual calls for the 6 x 14.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

M. E. Miller carries a:

6.00-14 6 ply Firestone 3-Rib Front Tractor $125.00 each

http://www.millertire.com/tire_catalog.asp?class=4


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Co-op


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

*Titan Tractor Tires*

http://www.titan-intl.com/home

Then use their dealer locator...


----------



## Kevin B (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Titan Tractor Tires*



> _Originally posted by PaulChristenson _
> *http://www.titan-intl.com/home
> 
> Then use their dealer locator... *


Thanks Paul but Titan doesn't have a tire in that size. I checked with my Titan dealer earlier this week (Les Schwab).


----------



## Kevin B (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Morgan _
> *Co-op *


Morgan,

Co-op? Unfortunately we don't have that luxury here.


----------



## Kevin B (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TF Admin _
> *M. E. Miller carries a:
> 
> 6.00-14 6 ply Firestone 3-Rib Front Tractor $125.00 each
> ...


TF,

A good lead, thanx. I little pricey, but it is the only thing out there. Thanks again.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kevin B _
> *Morgan,
> 
> Co-op? Unfortunately we don't have that luxury here. *


http://www.ourcoop.com/ourcoop05/main/default.aspx

Call one and see if they will ship it for you.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks like Miller Tire also has these tires on eBay as well. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Two-New-6-00-14...Z7629642109QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item7629642109


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Kevin, you might try these guys. They may carry a tire that will be close to if not near the same size that will work at a cheap price plus they are pretty much puncture proof.

http://www.noflats.com/


----------



## k1burner (Mar 26, 2009)

Nebraska tire can get them, I don't know the cost, call them they are easy to work with.
http://www.nebraskatire.com/


----------



## FarmerJohn55 (Jan 27, 2011)

Check out Alliance. They have a tire selector on their website (www.atgtire.com). I am a consultant for them and have had a really good experience with their tires on my hay farm in TN.


----------



## Kevin B (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks Farmer John, I'll check them out. Up here in the NW we have a few more months before we get rolling.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I realize this is an old post but - 
The best front tires I have ever seen come from Gensco (Home). They are used aircraft tires that are 10-12 and 16 ply. I've had them for years and LOVE them. They come in several sizes - just call them up and they will tell you what you need. I do recomend you get the tire/wheel assembly together, though. These are stiff tires and hard to mount on your own. 

I went from 2 flats a week before these (lots of thorns...), to ZERO flats now. I won't run anything else if I can.


----------



## Kevin B (Feb 11, 2008)

Great help. Thanks


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I go to mgrassroots.com It sounds like Fordfarm has the best place to buy from those have to be tuffer tires with those ply ratings. I will be checking them out myself.


----------

